# Mapa Pluviosidade 2012



## nuno99 (7 Nov 2013 às 15:22)

Boa tarde, 

Estou a desenvolver um estudo sobre a pluviosidade no planeta terra em 2012 e precisava de ter acesso a informação sobre percentagens ou o nível de percepitação nas mais diversas zonas do nosso planeta, alguém conhece um mapa com esse tipo de informação e relativo a 2012? quem diz um mapa diz outro tipo de dados que possam conter essa informação.

Obrigado 
Com os melhores cumprimentos, Nuno Moreira.


----------

